# Hunter MP Rotator Heads



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

Recently I purchased enough Hunter PRS40 bodies to replace all of the existing spray heads around my perimeter zone. I installed 5 or so of them and put the Hunter MP Rotator "spider" nozzles on. Much to my surprise the pattern was weak and didn't spray more than about 1-2' out from the head. I had them set at 180 degree coverage and they were the 5-8' nozzles. Needless to say turned all the way up they were no where near 5' let alone 8'. I have been fighting this perimeter zone ever since we bought the house. I think I need to possibly split it into 2 zones. There are about 14 total spray heads on this one zone and I think I cannot maintain sufficient pressure. Any tips or suggestions?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I also suspect you have too many heads on the zone. Can you cap off some heads and see if the others perform better?


----------



## ImBoosted (8 mo ago)

Which specific nozzles do you have? Not sure I've seen a mention of any "Spider" models. Do you know your flow rate and pressure at your home?

Regardless, I'm willing to bet there just isn't enough pressure to drive that many heads if there isn't any other issue. I had to split my initial DIY design using the MP3000 heads into 2 zones over that. There just wasn't enough pressure/flow with one zone to get proper coverage. I could barely run two inground impacts from my faucet with 10-12GPM flow at 60-70psi, so I'm glad there are nozzel options like the MPs that will cover larger areas without needing 5-8+ gallons per nozzle.

You may be well within flow rate, GPM wise, with 14 low rate heads.. Just my thought. Not sure which model MP nozzels you got, but here's some specs from Hunter:

Specs for flow on the Standard MP line:
https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/CA-Cutsheet-MP-Rotator-US.pdf

On the MP800 line:
https://www.hunterindustries.com/sites/default/files/CA-Cutsheet-MP-Rotator-800-US.pdf


----------



## Humbert810 (8 mo ago)

ImBoosted said:


> Which specific nozzles do you have? Not sure I've seen a mention of any "Spider" models. Do you know your flow rate and pressure at your home?
> 
> Regardless, I'm willing to bet there just isn't enough pressure to drive that many heads if there isn't any other issue. I had to split my initial DIY design using the MP3000 heads into 2 zones over that. There just wasn't enough pressure/flow with one zone to get proper coverage. I could barely run two inground impacts from my faucet with 10-12GPM flow at 60-70psi, so I'm glad there are nozzel options like the MPs that will cover larger areas without needing 5-8+ gallons per nozzle.
> 
> ...


Sorry I will need to do more testing which is why I haven't replied yet. I need to get a gauge to test the pressure and also measure my flow rate at the main valve. I have since switched the heads back to the Rainbird heads adjusted to 180 degree coverage and they spray fine. Until time and my busy schedule allows I will be keeping the 180 degree heads. I called the MP Rotators spiders because the streams look similar to spider legs and the head rotates around.


----------

